# mk5 r32 turbo which engine oil, for turbo use



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

carnt seem to find a lot of info on this , ,as im from the u.k and shops only list 5,30 fully sythic oil. yet few are telling me this oil isnt very good for a turboed engine or evern for the turbo in that case , but i didnt want to risk adding thicker oil , thought id try/ask for some advise


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*whats the turbo manufacturer say*



adaptorman said:


> carnt seem to find a lot of info on this , ,as im from the u.k and shops only list 5,30 fully sythic oil. yet few are telling me this oil isnt very good for a turboed engine or evern for the turbo in that case , but i didnt want to risk adding thicker oil , thought id try/ask for some advise


5w-30 or 5w-40 synthetic would be fine imo. you don't want to go heavy on the first number (ie 10w or 15w) because you want the quickest lubrication possible on startup.


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

Mobil1 0w-40


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

thanks


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

0W-30 German Castrol would also be a good choice.


----------

